# Can anyone explain the week 53 concept to me please?



## lobsterlover (Sep 19, 2010)

We are planning on switching our Dec. holiday to the first 2 weeks of January. We'll be booking home resort through RCI. I can't figure out how to search the posts for discussions on week 53.
Can anyone explain it to me. So far I have figured out that the first full week of the year is always week 1. At my resort I am told week 53 goes to the owner of week one. Does this mean every 7 years you get an extra week?

If I could find the calandar on Tug I could probably figure this out. Where is the calandar? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## chellej (Sep 19, 2010)

It varies by the resort. I owned a week 52 that could use week 53 but had to pay the additional weeks maintenance fee.


----------



## jamstew (Sep 19, 2010)

I own a week 52 in Vail and get the use of week 53 when one rolls around.


----------



## Anne S (Sep 19, 2010)

We used to own week one in Florida and could use week 53 as long as we paid the maintenace on it. As has been said, it varies by resort.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 19, 2010)

lobsterlover said:


> If I could find the calandar on Tug I could probably figure this out. Where is the calandar?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Lobsterlover,

Go up to the thin Red Toolbar at the top of Tug pages - click on "Tug Home",
Scroll down - and in the Left Column you'll see "Planning Calander" - click on the link to help you plan.


Richard


----------



## lobsterlover (Sep 19, 2010)

*Will wk. 53 come up as available on RCI home resort option????*

O.K.....it really helped to find the calandar!! Thanks. I've been looking for that thing every time I check out rentals too.

I've got the wk. 53 thing figured out. Really helps to look at the calandar. So if I want to go for week 53 available sat dec 31 2011, will it come up  available on RCI points home resort?? They did tell me at my resort week 53 is available to week one owners. I can see now, that would be every 7 years!! Good deal.


----------



## Mel (Sep 19, 2010)

Actually, it's not every 7 years - it is 5 times in a 28 year cycle, and is either 5 or 6 years apart, depending where you are in the 4-year leap year cycle.  It also depends on how your resort calculates the weeks - based on whether their calendar is based on the first friday, saturday, or sunday of the year, so it can exist in different years at different resorts.  

If a resort has both friday and saturday check-ins, but bases the resort calendar on Friday check-ins, you will see that week 53 this year will actually start on January 1, 2011 - and a sunday week would start on January 2.  Meanwhile, a resort that is based on Saturdays will have week 53 NEXT year.

For those resorts with it this year, note that 2010 started on a Friday, and ends on a friday

2011 starts on saturday, ends on saturday (so some resorts will have week 53)
2012 starts on sunday, ends on MONDAY
2013 starts on TUESDAY
2014 starts on wednesday
2015 starts on thursday
2016 starts on Friday again, but ends on Saturday - so both sets of resorts will have week 53.

The next week 53 will be 2021 (friday) or 2022 (sat)-5 or 6 years later

then 2027 or 2028 (6 years later), 
then 2032 or 3033 (5 years later),
then 2038 or 2039 (6 years) - 28 years from now, so the cycle starts over.

There may be a few resorts which base their calendars on sunday check-in, and they would have week 53 a year after the saturday resorts, except for 2028.

It works this way because each year has 52 week plus one extra day.  With leap years adding 2 days you get 5 every 4 years.


----------



## lobsterlover (Sep 19, 2010)

*you have a mind for numbers!!*

Ah yes, I forgot about leap years. 

Can anyone chime in on if they've ever seen week 53 available on RCI. I mean if week 1 gets it but the person deposits the week  one, does week 53 show up for deposit too??


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 19, 2010)

We own a week 52 and get the week 53 free.  We can use it as we please.  I did deposit it with RCI a few years ago with no problem.  This year being a Friday checkin we will get the week 53 again. Checkin will be December 31.  So if you see on RCI a week with a checkin of December 31 it will be week 53. We plan to use it this year and have already deposited our week 52 with RCI. For 2011 week 53 will fall on a Saturday checkin.

Both week 52 and 53 are treated separately.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Sep 19, 2010)

*Timeshre Calendar's Can Cause Confusion in 2010 and 2011*

Lobsterlover,

There is a potential for some confusion when occupying your own timeshare Unit, renting the Unit or exchanging into someone else's Unit during the last week of 2010 and 2011.

It has been noted, by several TUG Members that there is a conflict among the timeshare calendars used by some Exchange Companies and some resorts.

The RCI calendar is based on the traditional Saturday to Saturday timeshare week, with the first Saturday check-in for January being the traditional start of the first timeshare week.

RCI's calendar, published in its directory on-line and in the hard copy, recognizes that some resorts start their weeks on Friday or Sunday, but in spite of that fact, RCI bases its week numbering system on the Saturday start of a particular week. 

As you know, in 2011 January 1 is a Saturday and because of that fact, Week #1 in 2011, according to the RCI Timeshare Calendar will start that day; but there will be a Week 53 on the RCI Timeshare Calendar at the end of 2011 that starts on Saturday, December 31, 2011. 

Meanwhile, Interval International's (II) Timeshare Calendar puts Week 53 at the end of 2010. There, obviously, is a Friday to Friday timeshare usage (Week 53) available for Friday check-in on December 31, 2010.  

Week # 1 on II's 2011 calendar starts on January 8th for a Saturday exchange, and all subsequent week numbers start one week later than on RCI's Timeshare Calendar.

Please note that some resorts may use a different calendar than the one you might find here on TUG at RCI or II.  

Check with the particular resort you are interested in to see how they handle Week 53. Be sure to confirm the exact dates with the resort or the owner of the week.

Week 53 is generally regarded as belonging to the owener of Week 52 and available for use, rental, or exchange by the Week 52 Owner.  However, check with the particular Resort to determine how they handle Week 53.

It may not be clear which calendar a particular resort will use because many resorts affiliate with both RCI and II.  That is the case, for example with  Sandcastle Cove, New Bern, NC and Wyndham's Star Island in Orlando, FL.

DO NOT ASSUME THAT A RESORT USES a particular Timeshare Weeks Calendar.

To add to the confusion, some resort groups may not ever have a Week 53. It is my understanding that is the case with the eleven resorts under control of Royal Resorts. The odd week falling in 2010 or 2011 may be a designated Week # 0 retained by the Resort Developer for rental, maintenance, or promotional purposes.

May I suggest that when you as a Timeshare User make your plans, you should confirm the exact dates.  Do not rely soley on the so-called Week Number designation.


----------



## Mel (Sep 19, 2010)

That would be why RCI does searches by date, not by week number.  Even when you deposit your week, they ask for the date - and check the date with your resort before they confirm your deposit.

Given the experiences of owner I have talked to, there's a fairly even split between resorts that offer week 53 to owners of week 52 and of week 1, and most require those who accept it to pay an extra maintenance fee.  There are also quite a few resorts/HOAs that keep the week as a maintenance week, or for rental.  

One could argue that it should be offered to the week 52 owners first, because they would otherwise have weeks spanning New Year's Day, but owners of week 51 lose Christmas week when they lose New Year's Day, so it's not a strong argument, and owners of other Strong dates (July 4th for example) also miss out occasionally.

Owners of Week 52 and Week 1 should check their deeds, and the Condo Declarations to see if anything is mentioned.  Otherwise, the use of week 53 may only be by current resort policy, and not guaranteed.  Also, if it's part of the Condo Declarations, it could be changed by a majority of owners - it's only yours in perpetuity if it's in your deed.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 20, 2010)

*At Pono Kai, Kauai*



lobsterlover said:


> We are planning on switching our Dec. holiday to the first 2 weeks of January. We'll be booking home resort through RCI. I can't figure out how to search the posts for discussions on week 53.
> Can anyone explain it to me. So far I have figured out that the first full week of the year is always week 1. At my resort I am told week 53 goes to the owner of week one. Does this mean every 7 years you get an extra week?
> 
> If I could find the calandar on Tug I could probably figure this out. Where is the calandar?
> ...



We get Week 53 every seven years with our Week 52 at no extra cost.  However we have limitations.  We cannot trade it and must use it consecutively with our Week 52; i.e., stay two weeks.


----------



## d2r4s (Sep 24, 2010)

Week 53 at some resorts comes from the periodic calander that adds that extra week when week 52 actuall comes early enough.  Resorts where you own week 52 allows you to use that week 53 by paying the maintenance fee.  Its like having a bonus week and can add to your use of the home resort or as an exchange.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 24, 2010)

Week 53 is really only an issue where there are fixed week ownerships.  At a floating time resort, week 53 is largely like any other week.  I guess, though, that the added week does create extra time in the calendar sometime during the year, which the resort can rent out, make available to owners as bonus time, use for added unit maintenance, or for other purposes.

At a fixed week resort it's important to what happens when there is a week 53, especially if you are an owner of Week 1, 51, or 52.  Resort policies vary.

Some resorts will slip an extra week into the calendar sometime during November or December so that the owner of Week 51 continues to receive Christmas and the week 52 owner gets New Years.

Some resorts make no adjustments to the calendar, so when there is a week 53 the week 51 owner gets the week before Christmas and the Week 52 owner gets Christmas week.  The week 53 then might become a rental week for the benefit of the HOA, or it might be offered to other owners.

Or as noted above, sometimes the Week 53 gets offered to the week 52 owner or Week 1 owner.  Sometimes they get it for free, more often they only get it if they pay a second maintenance fee.

And I'm sure there a multitude of other options, as well.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm interested in knowing which resorts offer use of Week 53 for free to owners of Week 52.

Steve, you own a Week 52 at Winners' Circle, don't you?  (I own three weeks there, but none are week 52.) Do you get use of Week 53? Do you have to pay a second MF for it?


----------



## scooter (Jan 3, 2011)

JudyS said:


> I'm interested in knowing which resorts offer use of Week 53 for free to owners of Week 52.
> 
> Steve, you own a Week 52 at Winners' Circle, don't you?  (I own three weeks there, but none are week 52.) Do you get use of Week 53? Do you have to pay a second MF for it?



We own week 52 at Aruba Beach Club and in the leap year get free week 53...no additional maintenance.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2011)

Please note that this question was asked in Sept.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 4, 2011)

JudyS said:


> I'm interested in knowing which resorts offer use of Week 53 for free to owners of Week 52.
> 
> Steve, you own a Week 52 at Winners' Circle, don't you?  (I own three weeks there, but none are week 52.) Do you get use of Week 53? Do you have to pay a second MF for it?



No  - Week 53 goes to the HOA.  Winners Circle is set up, by deed, on a very strict fixed week basis.


----------

